# Boab



## mogg (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorry if I have spelt it incorrectly We are leaving our current flat and the landlord has just told us we owe the boab money. Nothing about his cost is mentioned in the contract nor has he mentioned it before does everyone pay their's where you told when you first moved in or was it something told to you when you left? and also can you let me know how much you pay a month so we don't get charged to much if we have to pay or way out yet again... 

Thanks in advance 
Mogg


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

mogg said:


> Sorry if I have spelt it incorrectly We are leaving our current flat and the landlord has just told us we owe the boab money. Nothing about his cost is mentioned in the contract nor has he mentioned it before does everyone pay their's where you told when you first moved in or was it something told to you when you left? and also can you let me know how much you pay a month so we don't get charged to much if we have to pay or way out yet again...
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Mogg


Hi there! I don't think there is a rule however .... in most cases yes, the Baueb will expect from you some money at the end of each month. The amount will depend on the area you live and also if he has been doing some extra job for you like hard house cleaning job, collecting trash, small shopping. In some cases, they are not paid on a fix bases by the owner of the building since he expects the Baueb is paid by the tenants... I also personally think also in some case they (the landlord) may even get a commission from him... I would consider 100-200 LE per month for an expensive property let as a fair amount.... :ranger:


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

mogg said:


> Sorry if I have spelt it incorrectly We are leaving our current flat and the landlord has just told us we owe the boab money. Nothing about his cost is mentioned in the contract nor has he mentioned it before does everyone pay their's where you told when you first moved in or was it something told to you when you left? and also can you let me know how much you pay a month so we don't get charged to much if we have to pay or way out yet again...
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Mogg


Hi there! I don't think there is a rule however .... in most cases yes, the Baueb will expect from you some money at the end of each month. The amount will depend on the area you live and also if he has been doing some extra job for you like hard house cleaning job, collecting trash, small shopping. In some cases, they are not paid on a fix bases by the owner of the building since he expects the Baueb is paid by the tenants... I also personally think in some cases they (the landlord) may get a commission from him... :-( I would consider 100-200 LE per month for an expensive property let as a fair amount.... :ranger:


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

In our building we all pay 60 l.e. a month which is for the electricity for the lighting on the stairs and the salary of the Boab which is 250 l.e. a month.We give him 20 l.e. extra and if we send him to get some stuff we give him 5 l.e. each time. All the flats in our building are owner occupiers.Now if you want to give yours 100 l.e. a month then feel free but the norm I have found is 20/30 l.e. a month.


----------



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow! Where do you guys live. I pay my "Bawab" 100le for my flat and 200le for my office. I'm in Maadi. I felt my office Lanlord was overcharging me but what can you do. Welcome to Egypt.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Generally the Boab will wash your car - well, make it less dusty than it was yesterday. He also makes sure nobody fiddles around your apartment/flat. We have a proper "body corporate", not usual in Cairo, and they pay these guys a salary (our building has two), but I give them each 150LE per month, and they ensure that nothing goes wrong around my apartment, and that my car is safe. Works for me, and I suspect it works for them.


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

hhaddad said:


> In our building we all pay 60 l.e. a month which is for the electricity for the lighting on the stairs and the salary of the Boab which is 250 l.e. a month.We give him 20 l.e. extra and if we send him to get some stuff we give him 5 l.e. each time. All the flats in our building are owner occupiers.Now if you want to give yours 100 l.e. a month then feel free but the norm I have found is 20/30 l.e. a month.


It also depends on the size of the block, the larger the block the smaller the fee, if there are only 6 apartments 2o/30 LE is not going to work




Irisheyesoncairo


----------



## aklhoney (Oct 11, 2011)

I am in Alexandria. The norm here is LE50 per month for the bowab. This is part and parcel of renting in Egypt that the tenant is expected to pay the bowab. Unfortunately it seems that your landlord did not realise that you were new to Egypt otherwise I am sure he would have explained to your that this is the norm/expectation. 

I will normally give a little more in the months when Eid falls.


----------

